# Planning on installing a trolling motor...



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am planning on installing a trolling motor on the bow of my boat. I want one that is small as possible yet powerful enough to move my boat easily. Also, are there any that breakaway or disconnect easily (I am not talking about the ones that use clamps, want something a little nicer than that)? I have just started to research but I was wondering if anyone knew of a good brand/model? One with a foot controller would be nice but not necessary. 

My boat is 14' fiberglass skiff. She probably weighs around 1000 pounds. I am looking to spend around 300-400.


Any suggestions will help. I plan on removing the rails up front


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The Great White on sale on here would scoot that boat and leave a wake.....I have a 71 lb GW on the front of my 17 and it is great and pulls my boat around purty good! Mine is mounted in the middle of my cat where your cleat is up front. You probably wouldn't have enough room from your hatch to the front to mount one so you would have to off set it. In the price range you are looking at, you may find a decent one. Also you gotta decide whether you are looking fer a salt/fresh water unit..... A Gator Mount is what you would wanna look fer a mount, I've had 2 on my last 2 boats....


That's a good looking little sled too!!!!!


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

On sale on where??

A 71 lb would be plenty. I would probably want less. I am trying to minimize the space it will take up on my boat so the smallest size possible is what I am going for. It would definitely have to be off set...probably put it on the right. 

And I think my price was under estimated. I will probably be looking more towards 600-700.

Thanks for the beta. 

And, thanks! It's a decent boat. Great for the flats and really stable when fishing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice Skiff..!! Good luck with the trolling motor.

I would look at the Minn-Kota 12 volt series. Hopefully you can find a used one.

I looked up the SE model with 55lbs thrust with 12v and it was $699.00 new. The SE models flip up onto the deck and you can remove the TM very easy. My sons MinnKota is 7 years old and still working fine.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Spend the extra dough and get a MinnKota quick release bracket too.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

55 lb thrust 12volt would work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the one I was talking about.....it's way overkill, not to mention the extra weight of 2 batteries would be a finance and weight issue....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/motor-guide-great-white-f-s-504322/

I would definitely check out 12V instead of 24V fer a 14 ftr. A 55lb would work out well. Just check craigslist 2x's a day!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

That one is huge! I think the 12 volt, 55 lb, and 42 in shaft would be fine. I am looking to take up as little space as possible. It wont take much to push the boat around. 

Also, there are many bad reviews of the riptide going around the interwebs. Aggree disagree?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the Motorguide GW 82lb thrust on my 18’ bass boat and it moves it along very nice. And at $475 that’s a great price providing the gentleman who was coming to look at it didn’t snatch it up.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Google MK Riptide 3X, that's where you'll find the most complaints.

Personally, I'd rather bump the motor head against something with a shaft that gives vs SS.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would stay with the twelve volt motors so you don't have the expense or weight of two trolling batteries. That should be plenty considering how light your boat.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Heard of a watersnake trolling motor? It would fit perfectly on that rig. Its new to the states but been around for years in Australia. Sportsman's guide has the saltwater series for under 250 for tiller bow mount saltwater series.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

The watersnake brand is new to me. Definitely like the price. However, with something like this, at least in my experience, I find you get what you pay for. Has anybody had any experience with the watersnakes?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm curious also


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

If you are using the boat to fish I would get a 24 V with as much piwer as I can afford. Motor works less and the WIND will kill a 12 V in an hour. The foot print of most models are the same. Quick release bracket BUT you will have to remove the railing or that cleat to make it work on that boat.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

This seems like a good thread to ask this question in....Do you think I can install a tolling motor on a 2200XS Nautic Star? Only really want it for the GPS anchor feature. I saw it being used off shore yesterday and seems a lot easier than anchoring. How feasible is that?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

TheGreatBuzz said:


> This seems like a good thread to ask this question in....Do you think I can install a tolling motor on a 2200XS Nautic Star? Only really want it for the GPS anchor feature. I saw it being used off shore yesterday and seems a lot easier than anchoring. How feasible is that?


That's exactly why I want the Motorguide XI5; for the "anchor mode". If I'm deeper than 8' I can't use the Power Pole so the anchor mode would be great.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

MGuns said:


> That's exactly why I want the Motorguide XI5; for the "anchor mode". If I'm deeper than 8' I can't use the Power Pole so the anchor mode would be great.


 
Yea I have a power pole and I love it but it's not much use in 80' of water. I was wondering about putting a trolling motor on a "offshore" style boat. Haven't seen it much and was wondering about the feasibility.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'd be looking at minnkota riptides. 12v, 55 lb thrust and get the quick detach mount. I've never had anything but good service from riptides


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A surface mount Circuit Breaker is needed...I ALWAYS install a ON/OFF Master switch.

Failure to shut the power off to the motor results in corrosion. Like this.










This boat had a ON/OFF switch installed. But still had corrosion.

All I can do is explain what needs to be done. If the owner fails to follow instructions by Not turning the switch OFF at the end of the day, this is the result.


----------

